# [Accessories] Case for Nexus 7 Suggestions?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Any suggestions on a case of this tablet?


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29126-Case/stand-topic
Case/stand topic

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

